# Frightened my budgie..



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello! I've had my budgie for a little over a week now, and he's still horrified of me. I've been trying my best to keep him comfortable, I move slowly around him so I don't scare him, and sit by his cage and sing/talk to him often. Although he still doesn't take millets out of my hand, he's started to eat while I'm around too! 
But today, I was trying to clean his cage, and I must have scared him, because he flew/glided out the cage door, straight over my shoulder and into the living room. I pretty much crawled after him, as I was afraid that if I got up and ran after him, I might scare the poor little guy to death... I tried to get him to climb onto my hand, but I've had him only for a week, so he was still scared of me... and he was climbing under chairs and things to get away from me. In the end I ended up cornering him, and I cupped my hands around his body (not over his head though..) and while he squirmed and bit trying to escape, I manage to get back to the cage and let him back inside. He flew into his cage, shaking a lot and shifting away from me as I moved away. Now he gets kind of jumpy when I'm by his cage...
So now I'm scared, that I might have terrified my budgie he won't ever come to trust me... Have I done a horrible thing to my budgie..? Is there something I can do to help him trust me..? ):


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Your budgie is still getting used to his new home so don't fret too much, but you need to start over with bonding. As he's so new, this won't be a big problem. 

Have you been following the steps to bonding with your budgie on here? 

For the first week leave the cage covered three sides so he feels safe. He won't be having to watch for danger from all sides this way. When he starts to move around comfortably in the cage you can take the cover off the three sides. As your guy seems to be quite nervous, give him a week at least to feel safe. 
Talk to him while you're sitting at his cage and don't try and interact with him more than this to start with. yes, he's adorable and you want him to love you, but he's so tiny and you're so huge!

After a week, continue talking but put your hand on the cage while you talk to him. He'll get used to your hand and you being near him. 

In the third week, you an open the cage and put your had slightly inside his cage, while talking soothingly to him. Don't try and touch him or move closer to him. 

Try these steps and you should be back on good ground with him in no time.  

As for cleaning his cage out. try moving the food and water pots closer to the door if you can so you don't have to reach in and startle him when you change them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

You're doing your best and he is still just very unsure - he's had a huge change in his life and does not feel safe because he knows no different.
Don't beat yourself up - trust is built over time and can always be rebuilt. 
He will get used to the cage cleaning process in time. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

@Therm:
Ohh... I'm glad he won't hold it against me! Well, not forever, for the most part.

And although I've poked around on the internet for advice, I've only just found my way onto this website...
I've had his cage covered with a large piece of cloth for the first few days, but my house is not the brightest, and I got worried that the cage might be too dark with the cloth over it and took it off.. D: I'll find something thinner to put over the cage.. I really want him to like me, but I really should take things slowly.... XD Just, the cutest little birdie ever!
And for the food, there are these like, separate doors for me to take them out without sticking my hands inside the cage.. It's just that I was trying to wipe his poop off the cage floor, when he got scared. ;-; I guess I should move slower, maybe..
And, thank you so much for your advice! 

@Niamph:
Aww, thank you! I'm just so new to birds, and I get scared that everything I do might scare them.. I'll spend more time with him, and hopefully he and I can become close!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It's really hard because you want them to trust you because you know you love them and will never hurt them but it does take time. And he won't hold it against you. 
Hopefully you have some pictures you can share at some point in the future too.


----------



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

@Therm
It is! I just want to hug him, although I probably shouldn't.. O-O Once he looks happier, maybe I'll take a pic and post it! XD
And although, actually, I am kind of curious about something.. I keep calling him a he, but I don't know his gender and age... ;-; I've looked up how to tell, but I couldn't find a definitive way of telling how... that was kind of random, but is there a way I can tell? D:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

So you should be able to tell by looking at his cere. So here's a picture of two of my budgies. So a female will have little white rings on her cere. So you should be able to tell the green one is the female. 
BUT, if you get some mutations, they have a pink cere and it's not as easy to tell.










If you can get a photo once he's settled in natural light one of the experts here will be able to tell you.


----------



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

@Therm:
Ohh..! Thank you so much for all the information!
I'll try and get a picture of him some time


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

Therm has given you excellent advice with regard to helping your budgie learn to trust you. 
Remember it is going to take time and patience and is not something you can rush. 

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html 
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

All photos entered in any forum contest must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment.

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

All budgies have different personalities, but most of them do not like being held or patted.
You did a great job of catching your budgie when he escaped so please don't feel you have done a bad thing.
If you post a clear picture we will be able to help with sexing your budgie for you.
Also cover the cage on three sides with a light cloth this will help him feel safer and more secure.
Take things slowly and calmly, always talk to him so he knows you are near, read through the links FaeryBee supplied you they are a huge help .:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums!

There's not much I can add to the great advice given  With time, he will be less skittish of your hands and you will be able to do more in the cage without scaring him. 

I wish you all the best and hope to meet this little guy soon! 

Hope to see you around, too, and any questions are welcome 

:wave:


----------



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

*Still scared budgie*

Oookay, hello!
It's me again.. It's only been a few days since my last (and first) post, one where I was upset about having had to grab my new, frightened budgie that flew from his cage into our living room.

Well, the same thing happened again today. I was just placing a swing (one of those wooden swinging perches) in the cage, when yet again, he flew straight over my shoulder. I attempted to try and get him to step up onto my hand, hoping I can maybe gently carry him to his cage, but then again he was scared and untamed, and only bit my finger several times and hopped all over the place trying to get away from me. In the end I had to trap him between my hands for the second time and run back to his cage. 
I try my best to block the entrance with my body when I open the door, but the little budgie is so small and quick! I wasn't expecting him to make a second escape... 
So.. I need to know..

Is there a best way to do things with his cage (move things around, clean, etc) without scaring him to death every time? I know I just need to give him time to get used to me, but I can't seem to do proper cleaning because I'm scared I might give the little guy a heart attack... but I feel like if I don't clean his cage efficiently, he might get sick ):

Also, if he does manage to escape from his cage again, is there a "best way" to get him back inside? I was almost tempted to let him roam the area a bit, maybe hop around until he finds his own way back into his cage, or something.

And one random question:
When I turn on music like let it go (forgive me if you hate this song), my budgie tweets. Does that mean he likes it, or is he annoyed at me and telling me to go away?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry this has happened again it seems to be very upsetting for you. You are doing the right thing though in cleaning the cage - an unclean cage could make him sick. Trust me he will eventually get used to you and the process and remember his trust in you can always be rebuilt if you have to catch him. 

The cages can be tricky to manoeuvre things around and keep the door blocked and it depends on the type of cage you have also. You are both still just getting used to eachother and the process and developing a routine.

I would suggest just making sure that the room is safe before you open the cage door just in case it happens again. I.e curtains and windows are closed, doors are closed, no hot surfaces, food or liquids around. (Although I'm sure you're already doing all that)

Do allow him to explore the place when he gets out next - the chances are he'll make his own way back to the cage after a while as he'll associate it with safety and familiar settings and where his food and water are.

Regarding the music, he's enjoying it!!  so you have a fair bit in common already it seems


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely with Niamh  

Also, does the cage have a slide-out tray? That enables easy cleaning, and although you may not get a few bits on the sides or whatever, I think it's okay until he settles in a bit more. Whenever you do have to open the cage, move slowly, inch by inch, to avoid startling him. 

Otherwise, I think you're on the right track and as he settles in, I'm sure he'll be less flighty. 

The fact he settled on your shoulder is a good sign!


----------



## Lost (Dec 8, 2015)

@Niamhf:
Yea... I feel like I'm overreacting, but I'm (with much exaggeration) about as scared of scaring him as he is scared of me. I guess I'll just have to keep the room as safe for him as I can...
Thank you again, Niamhf!
And I'm glad he likes the music I play for him.. I've become his personal little DJ. XD
He seems to prefer loud, exciting music over soft and calm.

@StarlingWings:
Yup, his cage has a slide-out tray, which I'm thankful for. XD He seems somewhat fine with me taking out the tray, as long as I do it veerrryyy slowly. He just watches from his perch, tilting his head at me. hopefully, soon he'll understand my hands aren't enemies.


----------

